# SEMPER FI NW PICNIC



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok guys you know i was plannin a get together,well now its official,

ITS THE SEMPER FI NW PICNIC
its still a pot luck style with no alcohol,
but i will be supplyin the steaks n ribs n chicken to bbq,
and soda,you can still bring some if you want(or if you have a certain preference)

it will be at,

RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK in lacey,washington.
same place as Royal Image's last year.
so if your comin a date is soon to come,im thinkin early april possibly.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

could you move it to late April or early May, them mountains aint no joke that time of year. Whats the closest truck stop or hotel?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill take care of findin a safe truck stop and like i said no set date yet


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 22 2005, 12:16 AM~4253814
> *ill take care of findin a safe truck stop and like i said no set date yet
> *


Summer time???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im goin for pre show season thing so to get everyone ready for the new season.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 22 2005, 12:28 AM~4253837
> *im goin for pre show season thing so to get everyone ready for the new season.
> *


I would sugest pic a time in the summer nicer weather maybe some time in june seems to be a slower time for all of us up here but yet still nicer weather


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

ill come eat for sure homie :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Nov 22 2005, 03:32 AM~4253842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREEDY BASTARD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

maybe an august thing but befor portland,indeed we do have better weather then,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IS THE DEVIL DOG GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

affirmative Ryan uffin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

june would be perfect seeing how every july and august is pretty much full unless you do it on a saturday. but that's good and yeah we will be there!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 22 2005, 01:54 PM~4255730
> *june would be perfect seeing how every july and august is pretty much full unless you do it on a saturday. but that's good and yeah we will be there!
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet,it would be on a saturday anyways,i aint tryin to put nothin on while ppl is workin,i aint that bad,thnx ryan.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

also if you do make it during july august time frame make sure it's not the day before a yakima or portland show......


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

that would suck if it was


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

GOOD LUCK WITH THIS MAKE SURE U TAKE SOME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

me and Rider Chronicles will be making sure there's a lot of pics taken :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

even im takin pix so i know we'll have more than enough


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: Would it be cool if a couple of squids show up to homie's, well you know we gonna bring our lo-lo's down also homie.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I would prefer "BBQ Whore" over "Greedy bastard" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

come on down and join us,i dont care as long as nobody starts trouble and it gos without a problem i aint really worried.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

now that's the spirit......let's get this shyt rolling


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 23 2005, 10:57 PM~4267456
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: Would it be cool if a couple of squids show up to homie's, well you know we gonna bring our lo-lo's down also homie.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: mayn you know we all united bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ha ha i beat you to it



bump


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 23 2005, 08:06 PM~4267512
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: mayn you know we all united bro
> *


your alright in my book homie no matter what they say about jar heads


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 24 2005, 10:41 AM~4270005
> *your alright in my book jar head
> *


 :0 















j/k


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 24 2005, 10:44 AM~4270035
> *:0
> j/k
> *


 :angry: :angry: WTF how the hell ya gonna change what I said. That's how shit get's started big homie. J/K


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 24 2005, 10:47 AM~4270053
> *:angry:  :angry:  WTF how the hell ya gonna change what I said. That's how shit get's started big homie. J/K
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

oh yeah 


bump


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 24 2005, 10:53 AM~4270082
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

sorry homie's Ima have to leave and go eat turkey at one of my bitch's house.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

its all good bigpimpin, just a little Lay It Low humor displayed by our misguided Army brother :roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 24 2005, 12:29 PM~4270435
> *its all good bigpimpin, just a little Lay It Low humor displayed by our misguided Army brother :roflmao:
> *


retired army buddy......naw i was just messing around with yall. i have a couple of buddies that were in the marines.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at least yall have me laughin,happy gobble gobble everyone.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 23 2005, 06:39 PM~4265604
> *GOOD LUCK WITH THIS MAKE SURE U TAKE SOME PICS :biggrin:
> *


you better bring your ass to the picnic homie, I'll save a rib or 8 for you :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

bump


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill try to save some chicken,but i aint placin a garuntee that thats gonna happen,ribs maybe,but chicken is chancy


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn grunts


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

MOTOR T :twak:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM GLAD IM ON YALLS SIDE!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn squids


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES+Nov 24 2005, 11:15 PM~4272193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 24 2005, 08:40 PM~4272279
> *damn squids
> *


what the hell squids gotta do wit this?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you aint the only one,man am i lost,


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 25 2005, 09:24 AM~4273886
> *what the hell squids gotta do wit this?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: Ima squid big homie and love it. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 25 2005, 02:39 PM~4275416
> *:twak:  :twak: Ima squid big homie and love it. :biggrin:
> *


my bad bro didn't know.......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: enough with the skull bashin yall unless yall want me bashin yall more.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 25 2005, 05:44 PM~4276234
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  enough with the skull bashin yall unless yall want me bashin yall more.
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whaddup homies :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight pimpin that aint funny,:twak:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 25 2005, 03:39 PM~4275416
> *:twak:  :twak: Ima squid big homie and love it. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

didn't think they would get that one....

ex-squid here, got out in 90 from the former VA 128 up there on Whidbey.... but still survin in the airforce reservers, going on my 20th now


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah no doubt big homie.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i dont care who really comes,just no causin trouble and have a good time,god only knows ill be fightin to have that day off.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2005, 04:08 PM~4280307
> *i dont care who really comes,just no causin trouble and have a good time,god only knows ill be fightin to have that day off.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

would be kinda funny if you planned the entire show then had to work. I'd still hold it down for you homie uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if that were to happen id throw a fit then go to the picnic anyways,if i get fired oh well theyll ask me back in a week.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

true, but it'll still suck man


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

UPDATE,THE PICNIC MAY CHANGE VENUES,ITS NOT A DEFINITE YET,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

why is that?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP US POSTED!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

we may need more space for hopping and available area for the cars that are showin up.

we can prolly bbq on the grass as long as we dont burn it.

ill be makin calls to see what it would take to use the st martins pavillion parkin also,but ill also be lookin into the thurston cnty fairgrnds lower parking lot if st martins is unavailable or they want way too much to use it.

ill keep everyone posted as well as possible.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok bro, just let me know. Myself and David will pay for the banner and some of the food. Just be sure we're overbuying food instead of underbuying


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats a thought


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Just dont tell the city or venue your gunna have hopping the frown on that if it happens its happens but sure as hell dont tell them they will be assholes for sure


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

never do, it's the golden rule


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks guys i know not to mention hopping,but i am mainly concerned with how much room were gonna need.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

how many people are you trying to have come?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well let me know a date thats set in stone i may tow the caddy all the way there :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: When is this gonna go down again big homie's :uh:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

get a date set bro so i can put it on our website.....


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 27 2005, 03:30 PM~4286327
> *we may need more space for hopping and available area for the cars that are showin up.
> 
> we can prolly bbq on the grass as long as we dont burn it.
> ...


you should PM TijuanaSean... hes got the hookup at St. Martins


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds+Nov 29 2005, 07:11 AM~4297132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a date will be set before January 15th


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Nov 29 2005, 05:17 PM~4301349
> *you should PM TijuanaSean... hes got the hookup at St. Martins
> *


that i will,i live next door to him so ill just walk over to ask.

hes the one with the white n blue bomb right?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool Kevin :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 29 2005, 04:21 PM~4301367
> *a date will be set before January 15th
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 29 2005, 11:09 PM~4304548
> *that i will,i live next door to him so ill just walk over to ask.
> 
> hes the one with the white n blue bomb right?
> *



No thats Lil Shawn with the white and blue bomb. 

TijuanaSean is Pito.. used to be Royal Image... hes got a green bomb


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TILL PITA WASSUP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Nov 30 2005, 12:02 PM~4307026
> *No thats Lil Shawn with the white and blue bomb.
> 
> TijuanaSean is Pito.. used to be Royal Image... hes got a green bomb
> *


oh ok, i know where he at,hes also sellin his camaro,ill have to stop n ask him when i see him in.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey Kev if I aint gone OTR later on I'mma give you a call to talk a few details out homie uffin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

bumpity bumpity bumpity


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

same way my bed sounds when I fuck lot lizards :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Dec 2 2005, 02:52 PM~4323644
> *same way my bed sounds when I fuck lot lizards :biggrin:
> *


if that's what you bed sounds like then you need a new mattress and box spring bro. your shit sounds fucked up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

headboard against the wall. I broke 3 of them. pinche wood :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

he tryin to catch up to my puttin an entire bed through the wall,man was her mom surprised.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

amazing what some people can do :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what her father seid,aparently i broke the beams in the wall the day befor.but i was more shocked when all a sudden im still on top of the daughter and lookin at mom in the tub and momma looked good too.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

forget the daughter, fuck the mother :thumbsup:

BOT.... any luck setting the date?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

USMC DEVILDAWG SAID OR PROMISED THAT HE WILL MAKE SURE THIS WILL BE THERE


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 4 2005, 03:06 AM~4332863
> *USMC DEVILDAWG SAID OR PROMISED THAT HE WILL MAKE SURE THIS WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: dats tight homie


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

get a quote on transporting to and from


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE WOULD LOVE 2 C IT- CLOSE UP~~~


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Dec 4 2005, 03:15 PM~4334847
> *get a quote on transporting to and from
> *


 :uh: :uh: how much


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 4 2005, 07:15 PM~4335219
> *WE WOULD LOVE 2 C IT- CLOSE UP~~~
> *


everywhere Nim goes he leaves people crying in their beer


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE IS WELCOME TO DRINK MINE ANYTIME!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i am still makin phone calls n shit,please remember im also workin a 24/7 job so i am doin all the extras when i can.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I feel ya man. If all else fails, resort back to plan A with that one park


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

seeing Nim's lac in person would be sweet.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed,ok ppl i made a choice we stickin with the original park,but if ryan is interested we can setup for a lil bit of a photoshoot at st martins as it has the perfect place for a shoot for single and multiple cars,maybe somethin for vol.3


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

like i said earlier just make sure that this is after chehalis cause i know probaly not alot of people want to bring out there rides until chehalis.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as i found that out,and it gives ppl time to make sure that they rides are a lil more ready for the rest the season.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 5 2005, 07:54 PM~4344063
> *like i said earlier just make sure that this is after chehalis cause i know probaly not alot of people want to bring out there rides until chehalis.
> *


THIS IS VERY TRUE!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

besides i think ryan is booked bfor then.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Ryan is always booked


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as usual.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHATEVERRRRR!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol i knew thatd get your looks over here,you know im playin homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill have a date set as soon as i hear from b-a rider on the date for the b&i show as im plannin for this to be the day befor.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thats good thinkin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

loridin69 helped out on figurin a day to set it

so thanx to him for that.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 7 2005, 09:06 PM~4360742
> *loridin69 helped out on figurin a day to set it
> 
> so thanx to him for that.
> *


 :thumbsup:
just doing my part to help get riders together more ofter that's all.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 8 2005, 06:51 AM~4362615
> *:thumbsup:
> just doing my part to help get riders together more ofter that's all.
> *


 :uh: get to work homie. :0 :0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 8 2005, 07:06 AM~4362693
> *:uh:  get to work homie. :0  :0
> *


hey don't be mad cause they let me play on LIL while i'm at work :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 8 2005, 08:59 AM~4363484
> *hey don't be mad cause they let me play on LIL while i'm at work  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Im not mad but ya got to get paid right


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

and you know this............. :biggrin: 

that's just like doing that mystery shop stuff get paid to shop well i get paid to surf LIL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i get paid to break into cars.what else is new? either way we all get paid.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 8 2005, 01:55 PM~4365671
> *i get paid to break into cars.what else is new? either way we all get paid.
> *


crack doesn't count as being paid. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






j/k bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

difference is its legal for me homie,i do roadside assistance for a livin,why you think i dont get days off.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still waitin on a date for the show but im far from stressin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

to the top for semper fi


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still waitin to get an answer for the date,but thats about it for now.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what date u got in mind?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the day befor the b&i show in lakewood/tacoma.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 21 2005, 01:41 AM~4449854
> *the day befor the b&i show in lakewood/tacoma.
> *


sweet!


----------



## HITMANN (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 13 2005, 07:42 PM~4400168
> *to the top for semper fi
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok why u think u gotta laugh at me? i dunno as you prolly dont know me.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 20 2005, 11:41 PM~4449854
> *the day befor the b&i show in lakewood/tacoma.
> *


hell yeah!!!!! then you can kill two bird with one stone!!!!!! count me in!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know
loriding69 gave me the idea.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOUNDS LIKE A PARTY WEEKEND


----------



## WSLC801 (Jun 22, 2005)

Good luck on the plans!!! Hope it all works out for you. I won't be able to make it but I'll see you guy s in Vegas--- Amberelena


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 22 2005, 12:33 AM~4457639
> *i know
> loriding69 gave me the idea.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 22 2005, 08:52 AM~4458853
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PARTY WEEKEND
> *


hell yeah it does. let's start the planning. what hotel and all


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WSLC801_@Dec 22 2005, 11:36 AM~4459452
> *Good luck on the plans!!! Hope it all works out for you. I won't be able to make it but I'll see you guy s in Vegas--- Amberelena
> *


INDEED,ILL BE FLYIN DOWN THERE,the olds will sit this trip out,and glad to see you on here again amber,

hey loridin i gotta give credit where its due,now i just have to find out what day the b&i show is.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 23 2005, 02:43 AM~4465183
> *
> hey loridin i gotta give credit where its due,now i just have to find out what day the b&i show is.
> *


it's usually the 2nd sunday in August. so that would make it 13th so the bbq most likely will be on the 22nd. also make sure that you make it early enough to where if we want to cruiz afterwards then we can instead of waiting till midnight like they tried last year! :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

like i said,first thang im doin here,but im plannin on being there early in the mornin like around 6-630


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 22 2005, 02:03 AM~4457364
> *ok why u think u gotta laugh at me? i dunno as you prolly dont know me.
> *


dont worry bout him, he's a little bitch that hides behind the screen instead of sayin shit to someone's face, like another poster on here that's from Chicago


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Not to start nothing but, who's the other one?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Dec 26 2005, 11:33 PM~4488914
> *Not to start nothing but, who's the other one?
> *


Panic


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Dec 4 2005, 08:02 PM~4335531
> *everywhere Nim goes he leaves people crying in their beer
> *


 :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: sup homie


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup brother Nim


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

chilling counting the hours before I head on out to LA


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

if u see this one girl asking about a big black guy from chicago, could you pay her for me, I forgot to :ugh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn lil bro i didnt think i rubbed off on you that much,lol even the nw homie has to laugh at that.hey nim you thinkin you gonna make it this way for a surprise appearance?i wanna see that caddy in person too.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 27 2005, 09:54 PM~4496095
> *damn lil bro i didnt think i rubbed off on you that much,lol even the nw homie has to laugh at that.hey nim you thinkin you gonna make it this way for a surprise appearance?i wanna see that caddy in person too.
> *


shit happens :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

whats up homies? we got a date for sure? Happy New Years to all the Semper Fi homies


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still no date,but i think ima have to get ahold of b a rider again to see whats up,as i havent heard from him and really would love to get really into the setup of this picnic,btw wheres the new pics of the buick?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Kevin - check your email, I sent you a link for sponsorship that I received


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

im gonna take some tomorrow, and then i gotta get them developed and my homies gonna scan them onto his computer, i dont know how long all of that will take


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY NIM THE NORTHWEST WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT CADDY IN PERSON FOR SURE. YOU SHOULD COME UP TO PORTLAND FOR THE PORTLAND LOWRIDER SHOW IN AUGUST?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet thats gonna be nice to see some pix of that ride juiced,and nim we wanna see that caddy,so how about bringin it up our way so we can see it in person also.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Team MidWest vs. Team NorthWest maybe :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hella ya


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

team northwest aint that big bro,lemme get a few more rides with us bfor we start that unless all the nw riders up for it,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

agree to that.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok if the b&i show is the 13th of august this year that means that the picnic would be on the 12th i believe,i still have to confirm this,im just goin on what ive read so far,so dont quote me.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

where is the B&I show? Is this like a protest now or something?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

B&I is a shoppin place that a lot of ppl go to a lil north of where im at,and what do you mean is it a protest?i am just plannin on havin the picnic the day bfor since its an easy day to remember and we can get ready for the next show at the same time,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

oh ok, I didnt know what it was


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Where is this going to be held at ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

same park where your bbq was last year,its somewhere that everyone knows and therefore easier to remember man,are you bringin the buick out this year man,or will the mc be juiced up by then?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 1 2006, 05:07 PM~4528726
> *same park where your bbq was last year,its somewhere that everyone knows and therefore easier to remember man,are you bringin the buick out this year man,or will the mc be juiced up by then?
> *


The mc will not be juiced, Im still havent decided if Im going to juice it.

Far as the regal, I hope I dont have to bring it out, Its grounded to the garage. Tell further notice! lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ut oh,well good luck,and i think youll be wantin to bring it out when its a perfect day for cruisin,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

any updates about a date?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nope
i have to get in contact with b a rider again to see if he has updates.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

is there show still happening? i have usually gotten word about by now!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 1 2006, 06:36 PM~4528973
> *The mc will not be juiced, Im still havent decided if Im going to juice it.
> 
> Far as the regal, I hope I dont have to bring it out, Its grounded to the garage. Tell further notice! lol
> *


LOL
Sounds like my Olds grounded till further notice ('07)  :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn that sucks


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed that blows,and loridin if you havent got word of it yet wouldnt that mean that the word isnt out yet or the show is a no go?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 4 2006, 10:27 PM~4551384
> *indeed that blows,and loridin if you havent got word of it yet wouldnt that mean that the word isnt out yet or the show is a no go?
> *


could be but i do have sources bro :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so are they sayin anything on what that show date might be? just curious,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

like i said i haven't heard anything as of right now.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHATS UP FELLAS-


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Ryan, u still clownin Scotty?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DONT NEED 2- HE GOT A MIRROR FOR THAT!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 6 2006, 09:00 AM~4560344
> *wassup Ryan, u still clownin Scotty?
> *


HE CAN'T CLOWN ME. HE HAS TO WRAP HIS HAIR AROUND HIS HEAD LIKE RON HOWARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

deep down you two know you love each other and want to run off and be the poster children for mixed gay marriage, quit hiding it


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol,thats funny,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

where the nerdy couple go


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 10 2006, 02:18 AM~4584364
> *where the nerdy couple go
> *


i think they went and got a room


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry i had to get off the floor from laughin bfor i could reply


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Kevin, set the date and lets try to have everything worked out by June 12th :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 11 2006, 03:57 AM~4592330
> *Kevin, set the date and lets try to have everything worked out by June 12th :thumbsup:
> *


how about trying to have everything worked out by chehalis and then pass out the flyers then! just my .02


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 11 2006, 02:21 PM~4594364
> *how about trying to have everything worked out by chehalis and then pass out the flyers then! just my .02
> *


thats what I meant homie, just forgot to add the flyer part. Flyers will go out as soon as April 16th God willing


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

What up Vengence, I should be able to come out to your picnic. Local is always nice.

I think last year the B&I show was August 14th and there was a Renton show on the 13th. But that was last year so I don't know. 

I just found this thread so I'll check back. Later...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im still thinkin more along the lines of aug. 12, as per the flyers,ill look into em,and whats up cam,thanx loriding


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 11 2006, 12:43 PM~4594886
> *thats what I meant homie, just forgot to add the flyer part. Flyers will go out as soon as April 16th God willing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what im hoping,hey lowridin hit me up.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm praying for it, that should be around the time both Rider Chronicles and 360Low would be shooting some new stuff


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 11 2006, 08:29 PM~4598815
> *I'm praying for it, that should be around the time both Rider Chronicles and 360Low would be shooting some new stuff
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Northwest :wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 12 2006, 04:34 PM~4605346
> *wassup Northwest :wave:
> *


nothing much bro you can come and get some of this damn rain if you don't mind!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

what's up dawg.. rain got you down.... 

FUCK its driving me crazy.... something aobut working on airplanes electrical systems in the middle of the night in the rain that i don't like.....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

bro i'm so tired of rain right now it could not rain for 2-3 years and i would be the happiest person.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

im a little happy that it's not spring yet, because i still dont have my blower motor fixed, i cant get my hands on a battery charger, so i cant hit the switch, and i have my old stock wheels on  oh and i cant decide if i want to pick up some 14x7's to replace my 14x6's since we shaved down the skirts


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

the rain is cool


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 12 2006, 09:35 PM~4607882
> *the rain is cool
> *


 :twak: :twak: shut up :twak: :twak:

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i put the bbq date on our website. also pm me your club website link so i can add that as well!

that also goes for any other clubs out there that want there club link on our site.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

INDEED THE RAIN NEEDS TO GO,I WORK IN IT ALL DAY,I HATE IT,AND THANX LORIDIN,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man aint nothing wrong with rain, especially when you got your girl next to you


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

shit rain, is all good if you got the girly right next to you


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

see, someone agrees with me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

when you got your girl right next to you then yeah its all good,but when you workin in it and its pourin rain then it blows.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 14 2006, 03:49 AM~4616496
> *when you got your girl right next to you then yeah its all good,but when you workin in it and its pourin rain then it blows.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

she can fuck me if she wants,only thing is i hope she brings a friend.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:twak: :twak: she'll be at the show :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

date set for August 12th officially


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

cool


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what im thinkin,plus my boss is lookin to have her baby by then,so i told her if shes up to it to maybe bring her oldest to the show.hes like my lil bro.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool. we'll work on the flyers tomorrow


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

add me add me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

of course ryan,as long as you bringin the hopper and of course the camera,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok Ryan, you got your logo in white? what about 360 and Truucha?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOT A COUPLE DIFFERENT COLORS COMIN!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool bro, I gotta figure out what to write


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

licks n tricks is also lookin to come to the picnic,that is if he finds out where it is,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

uummmm, where is the picnic gonna be at? I need to write shit down


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its in the beginnin of this topic,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm too lazy to hit the << button


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats your problem,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah i know


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

SEMPER FI C.C. PNW PICNIC
AUGUST 12, 2005
RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
LACEY, WASHINGTON


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bingo


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

working on flyers now, so hopefully they'll be done sometime before Christmas :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry you know i aint the greatest at that but ill try to help with what i can,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 16 2006, 12:41 AM~4631117
> *working on flyers now, so hopefully they'll be done sometime before Christmas :tears:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Jan 16 2006, 04:14 AM~4631214
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


dont worry Larry, they'll be done before April, so Ray will get some by May 1st :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just please remember this is my first picnic or anything like this,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 16 2006, 01:21 AM~4631241
> *dont worry Larry, they'll be done before April, so Ray will get some by May 1st :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: MAN I WISH SUMMER WOULD COME ALREADY CANT WAIT UNTIL THE NEW SEASON!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

shhhhh i dont have the olds on the road yet no jinxin me..

summer needs to wait a lil longer,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 16 2006, 01:33 AM~4631294
> *shhhhh i dont have the olds on the road yet no jinxin me..
> 
> summer needs to wait a lil longer,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok all i need to do is get the tranny in and pray the one i have works or im screwed,and install the deck n mids for now as the suspension will be a while in progress,but the whole audio is a project in its own,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I need to get back to work to get the money to even continue my project, but more than likely it wont be ready for the picnic, but I'll bring something in its place :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bring the s-10 even if i have to pull an overnighter to get it back to show ready condition


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

that aint gonna do any good. worse come to worse I'll run my truck through the truck wash and let the kids blow the horn all day


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 16 2006, 01:53 AM~4631375
> *that aint gonna do any good. worse come to worse I'll run my truck through the truck wash and let the kids blow the horn all day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

kids love to do that,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah, its something about the horn they love hearing


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 17 2006, 10:54 PM~4646597
> *yeah, its something about the horn they love hearing
> *


well us old fucks don't like hearing all that damn racket.............we can barely hear as it is.
















































j/k hell i still do it to all the beer trucks


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 18 2006, 01:04 PM~4649282
> *well us old fucks don't like hearing all that damn racket.............we can barely hear as it is.
> j/k hell i still do it to all the beer trucks
> *


I love beer trucks too :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

BEER? HEY PASS ME ABOUT 50 I NEED EM RIGHT NOW,


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work nok,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what he said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what he said


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

man yall have bumped and ttt'd this topic to 14 pages. that's funny. :roflmao:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 19 2006, 10:58 AM~4657618
> *man yall have bumped and ttt'd this topic to 14 pages. that's funny. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 19 2006, 12:58 PM~4657618
> *man yall have bumped and ttt'd this topic to 14 pages. that's funny. :roflmao:
> *


we're whores, did you expect anything else :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok hes the whore,im just bored,and tryin to make sure ppl see this,


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT otra vez??? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup lil homie,


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

nothing, went and got some chargers today and some more oil. still have quite a bit of work to get done, but i think i can get it done before spring


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet,hope to see you at chehalis,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 20 2006, 12:46 AM~4662857
> *TTT otra vez???  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

yeah imma be out at chehailis with some of the homies


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet.just look for the guy that looks like hes 14-15 and smokin,prolly wearin somewhat baggy dickies and a white t.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

look for an asian talking spanish with a tall skinny mexican a small white friend hahaha i dont know, i dont even knwo who im heading out there with, but im almost positive ill be with a little white dude and a skinny mexican


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 20 2006, 12:45 AM~4663409
> *look for an asian talking spanish with a tall skinny mexican a small white friend hahaha i dont know, i dont even knwo who im heading out there with, but im almost positive ill be with a little white dude and a skinny mexican
> *


umm dude im a short white guy,so theres a lil hard time tellin which one,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

HEY IM A SHORT WHITE GUY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so theres 3 of us
oh wait cartman aint much taller than me only by about 4-5 inches.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

finally got some pictures

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=235480
:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its lookin good man,now theres still somethin missin in that rear window,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hell yeah, the back window looks a lil "naked"


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

see i already said it for ya man,but ima let him make that decision on his own.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

smartalic


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

bippity bump


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what he said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok so the plan list so far is gettin taken care of,still tryin to find out who all gonna be there so i know how much of the place to mark off for parking,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wigga dontz bez hatinz onz myz shitz wigga


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2006, 10:11 PM~4714511
> *ok so the plan list so far is gettin taken care of,still tryin to find out who all gonna be there so i know how much of the place to mark off for parking,
> *


We are there.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 27 2006, 10:14 AM~4715908
> *We are there.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

Chicago chapter is there


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet you guys makin the trip all the way over here i feel special.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hopefully Nim will follow


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

maybe


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

wassup underageimp :biggrin:

nice ride homie


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 22 2006, 04:21 PM~4681772
> *finally got some pictures
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=235480
> ...


Tight ride homie. Im sure that you won't have any problem gettin in any cc you want. Take your time and choose the right one for you.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hizzle yizzle my nizzle


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 28 2006, 04:53 PM~4724396
> *Tight ride homie. Im sure that you won't have any problem gettin in any cc you want. Take your time and choose the right one for you.
> *


i am sayin the same thing,and i also aint pushy im lettin him make his own choice.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

So whats the details on this bbq, Sempi fi supplying everything ?

Whos all going? You guys going to have any events during the day?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if yall bring the hop stick,then we will have a hop,but more of a street hop,and if you want to bring anything feel free we supplyin most of it all.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe someone will let me roll with em' :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 29 2006, 12:30 PM~4728558
> *if yall bring the hop stick,then we will have a hop,but more of a street hop,and if you want to bring anything feel free we supplyin most of it all.
> *


If your having a street hop you dont really need a hop stick.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jan 29 2006, 12:32 PM~4728562
> *Maybe someone will let me roll with em'  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 29 2006, 02:32 PM~4728563
> *If your having a street hop you dont really need a hop stick.
> *


one idea that came up was a battle between the NorthWest and Midwest, but as of right now its just an idea until we can get some people from the midwest to say they will be there. Other than that, we just wanna have fun homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know hustla said he comin out,hey leo yall bringin the hopstick?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

thanks and whats up everybody? ive just been working and going to school, been real busy, but i slapped the rims back on last night, hopefully ill have pictures soon


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 29 2006, 09:37 PM~4730580
> * thanks and whats up everybody? ive just been working and going to school, been real busy, but i slapped the rims back on last night, hopefully ill have pictures soon
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet,just remember that an education is an extremely valuable thing.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2006, 01:28 AM~4732028
> *sweet,just remember that an education is an extremely valuable thing.
> *


BULLSHIT :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

so what's the lay out on what's happening on that day?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll let Kevin plan that part out


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup my soldier friend uffin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what up pimp!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whats goin on playa uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 30 2006, 10:15 AM~4733878
> *so what's the lay out on what's happening on that day?
> *


basic bbq,everyone shows up and sets up,the usual walk around,bbq fired up,we all eat have fun,then we hop,thats if the hop stick shows up,and as always the cruise will be discussed with everyone there,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I kinda wanted to do fireworks, but we'll hold off on that


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

fire hazard shit,well see.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

will Big Tony be in attendance :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hopin so.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 30 2006, 11:48 PM~4740304
> *will Big Tony be in attendance :dunno:
> *


let's see this is a BBQ...........hello


now turn around and do this :banghead:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 31 2006, 06:21 PM~4744271
> *let's see this is a BBQ...........hello
> now turn around and do this  :banghead:
> *


well, you never know, he might decide to do the Body 4 Life weight challenge


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i think big tone gonna be there along with b a rider.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

where is B A Rider anyways?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dunno,


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

will the Monte Carlo be ready before the picnic or what?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hard to say man,if it is,itll be one hell of a debut,at the club picnic.

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2006, 03:27 PM~4752987
> *hard to say man,if it is,itll be one hell of a debut,at the club picnic.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


less debut more cooking! i'm already getting hungry.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 1 2006, 09:11 PM~4754081
> *less debut more cooking! i'm already getting hungry.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 1 2006, 07:11 PM~4754081
> *less debut more cooking! i'm already getting hungry.
> *



you aint the only one,but i just hope i aint the only one mannin the grills on that day,.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2006, 10:40 PM~4754674
> *you aint the only one,but i just hope i aint the only one mannin the grills on that day,.
> *


I'll be helpin on the pits :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you know I got your back on the grilles homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thank god.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok so we now need a banner, in which that guy aint got back to me :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

shit happens.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

dont worry, we'll have one homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint worried.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what's up with all the damn waving........................

















































:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: sup yall,


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 29 2006, 06:15 PM~4730021
> *i know hustla said he comin out,hey leo yall bringin the hopstick?
> *


Well its like this. I respect what you are trying to do but.... I know you little homie and if you want my supoort you can get it as soon as you show me a street car at least. All Im askin for is that you drive a car to my house on wires with decent paint.

To all these other people on here your just a new name posten alot. But I have none you for at least a year or two now and you have shown me nothing but talk.

I have been lowriding in this town for 10 years and my respect did not come easy.
So show me somthing besides talk and I will support you.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i hear ya,it aint gettin painted anytime soon but as soon as the olds is on the road ill make sure to drive it RIGHT TO YOUR FRONT DOOR,and you know i will,and i known you for a while too chad,i know what you mean,THE MONTE WAS A SETBACK IT JUST PAVED AND MARKED THE PATH FOR ONE KILLER COMEBACK,and itll be a long term build for me but you know i aint into buildin a trailer queen either,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Feb 3 2006, 11:30 PM~4771557
> *Well its like this. I respect what you are trying to do but.... I know you little homie and if you want my supoort you can get it as soon as you show me a street car at least. All Im askin for is that you drive a car to my house on wires with decent paint.
> 
> To all these other people on here your just a new name posten alot. But I have none you for at least a year or two now and you have shown me nothing but talk.
> ...


that's some A 1 bullshit homie. I understand what you saying, but sorry we all dont have money coming out the ass to do a ride all at once. Some of us do have these things called mortgages, business expenses, kids, wives, you know, that kinda stuff. Some of you "older" riders need to remember how it was when you first got started and had to do stuff one paycheck at a time


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 3 2006, 09:57 PM~4771727
> *that's some A 1 bullshit homie. I understand what you saying, but sorry we all dont have money coming out the ass to do a ride all at once. Some of us do have these things called mortgages, business expenses, kids, wives, you know, that kinda stuff. Some of you "older" riders need to remember how it was when you first got started and had to do stuff one paycheck at a time
> *


First off dont speak if you dont know. All your assumtion's of me are false.

Im a blue collar stiff. Im not that old im only 27. Thats nice that you want to try and stick up for your club member. Its understandable. But Im sure Ive none him longer then you. every one knows that in this game if you want respect you have to earn it, I already gave the little homie the benfit of dout one time and lost a chance at a good car.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Feb 4 2006, 12:01 AM~4771762
> *First off dont speak if you dont know. All your assumtion's of me are false.
> 
> Im a blue collar stiff. Im not that old im only 27. Thats nice that you want to try and stick up for your club member. Its understandable. But Im sure Ive none him longer then you. every one knows that in this game if you want respect you have to earn it, I already gave the little homie the benfit of dout one time and lost a chance at a good car.
> *


I aint assuming anything, and I'm not saying that's you exactly. what I'm saying is that we all cant build a ride in one sitting. I've been working for the last 7 months on just doing an interior because I'm indecisive. last project took 2 years to finish. one before that is still in the garage. I mean, if we all cant afford to do it by someone else's schedule, whats it to someone else? if you really wanna add something, help the guy out, not tear him apart. Yes, that is my member, and I wont allow anyone to tear him down like that, as I'm sure you wouldnt let someone tear one of your members down.....


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 3 2006, 10:09 PM~4771842
> *I aint assuming anything, and I'm not saying that's you exactly. what I'm saying is that we all cant build a ride in one sitting. I've been working for the last 7 months on just doing an interior because I'm indecisive. last project took 2 years to finish. one before that is still in the garage. I mean, if we all cant afford to do it by someone else's schedule, whats it to someone else? if you really wanna add something, help the guy out, not tear him apart. Yes, that is my member, and I wont allow anyone to tear him down like that, as I'm sure you wouldnt let someone tear one of your members down.....
> *


I finished my statment to him with I will suport you. Yes I want him to show somthing. But I wasnt asking for lowrider of the year. Basicly just a street ride.
Somtimes tuff love makes for stronger person.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know what hes sayin dawg,i known him since i was 22,but sorry leo i known dawg since i was 20 so i known him longer,and i know you a blue collar like me chad,you just tend to make more money also.but then again im makin sure i build somethin that is what i want and not what someone else wants,EVEN THOUGH I AINT SHOWIN IT FOR ANOTHER YEAR POSSIBLY.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sorry Leo, gotta understand I'm a Corporal, and like I cant let anyone else come down on my Marines, I couldnt let someone else check my member, especially somewhere in which it could be used against him. I do understand what you're saying though. trust me, when we're both done, you'll like the results uffin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 4 2006, 02:20 AM~4773174
> *sorry Leo, gotta understand I'm a Corporal, and like I cant let anyone else come down on my Marines, I couldnt let someone else check my member, especially somewhere in which it could be used against him. I do understand what you're saying though. trust me, when we're both done, you'll like the results uffin:
> *


Well I know vengence pretty well and me and especially some others did support him in more ways then you will ever know. There is just lack of beleaf in him from all the talk and no show over the years. So I will end this with good luck to you both.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

alright now seeing that is over..........let's get back to the bbq


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 4 2006, 12:49 PM~4774701
> *alright now seeing that is over..........let's get back to the bbq
> *


yeah, gimme bbq :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well you can cook yo own b,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you gonna be mannin the grills too man,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn the rain needs to stop soon,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

it cant stop, cuz it wont stop


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

IT FUCKIN HAS TO STOP SOON OR NO OLDS!! DAMN RAIN FUCKIN UP WORKIN ON MY BABY,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey man I think I want that baby blue Impala. I dunno why, but something keeps telling me to get it then flip it for even more


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

it's not raining today  a little cruisin and cleaning before the game


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup homeboy, how the ride coming?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

SEMPER FI C.C. PNW PICNIC & HOP
AUGUST 12, 2005
RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
LACEY, WASHINGTON

FREE ADMISSION - NO COVER CHARGES - FAMILY ENVIRONMENT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

which means no alcohol,cops here are asses enough,and i got some cleanin done to the olds yesterday also,i had to work till 2 then it was party time,


----------



## Cutting Edge (Jan 25, 2006)

I hear all that. The rain is strait pissin me off. Super Bowl was the only chance I had to prime the Cutti... So that's what I did. Gotta set your priorities, you know?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup we know,i was doin a lil cleanin on the olds also only after the game.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Feb 3 2006, 09:30 PM~4771557
> *Well its like this. I respect what you are trying to do but.... I know you little homie and if you want my supoort you can get it as soon as you show me a street car at least. All Im askin for is that you drive a car to my house on wires with decent paint.
> 
> To all these other people on here your just a new name posten alot. But I have none you for at least a year or two now and you have shown me nothing but talk.
> ...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutting Edge_@Feb 6 2006, 03:08 PM~4788665
> *I hear all that. The rain is strait pissin me off. Super Bowl was the only chance I had to prime the Cutti... So that's what I did. Gotta set your priorities, you know?
> *


you aint miss much of a game


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:twak: you deserved that the hawks got robbed,damn crooked refs :twak: and one for good measure


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what he said


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U GOT MEDIA COVERAGE?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

besides you, no


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

has the rain stopped yet?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 8 2006, 02:43 AM~4801406
> *has the rain stopped yet?
> *


yup rolled the lac yesterday but it's raining again today. it's suppose to be nice the rest of the week. so i'm hoping to atleast get to roll it this weekend.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn does it ever stop raining


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not really,i just hope the tranny comes in when its still nice and we can get it in,and im not sure but i think there may be one other person comin in but yall know how strict i can be about the rules,at least b does.

but only ryan has pit access so thats an up.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yup


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what he said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the rain needs to stay away and forget how to come back.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

lol


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2006, 03:09 PM~4805151
> *not really,i just hope the tranny comes in when its still nice and we can get it in,and im not sure but i think there may be one other person comin in but yall know how strict i can be about the rules,at least b does.
> 
> but only ryan has pit access so thats an up.
> *


STILL HAVENT GOT THE TRANNY IN YET?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Mr. Lawrence Legend :wave:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 9 2006, 01:08 AM~4808827
> *Mr. Lawrence Legend :wave:
> *


Y HELLO FELLOW LOWRIDER BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup larry.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Feb 9 2006, 02:06 AM~4808820
> *STILL HAVENT GOT THE TRANNY IN YET?
> *


nope waitin on the guys to pull it so we can get it home cleaned and in the car,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Kevin if you need rims I'll drop my intentions to buy the ones Alex have and let you get them


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i have 5,thanx though,im just waitin till i get her on the ground to get the rest on.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Kevin I'mma send you an email of stuff we need to do between now and June for this picnic to go smoothly


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ooook,send away,.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey tell Ray I'm sorry I didnt call him earlier and to expect a call tomorrow afternoon :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 10 2006, 12:50 AM~4816442
> *hey tell Ray I'm sorry I didnt call him earlier and to expect a call tomorrow afternoon :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: Who are you talking to?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

some guy named Mr. Droopy who is in Rollerz Only from 253, 509 and 206 WA and joined April 2005 thats telling me DONT HATE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

uh ok


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

NEWBIE :twak:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:twak: who you callin newbie,i know you aint talkin about me.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Posts: 14,894
Joined: Apr 2004
From: TEJAS
Car Club: SEMPER FI C.C.


Posts: 1,665
Joined: Sep 2005
From: Olympia,Washington
Car Club: SEMPER FI CC


:uh: :around:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

your point?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 10 2006, 01:03 AM~4816517
> *some guy named Mr. Droopy who is in Rollerz Only from 253, 509 and 206 WA and joined April 2005 thats telling me DONT HATE
> *


Your funny :cheesy: , I'll tell ray you be calling him.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Feb 10 2006, 05:48 AM~4816811
> *Your funny :cheesy: , I'll tell ray you be calling him.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2006, 05:23 AM~4816762
> *your point?
> *


NEWBIE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

some ppl.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

chapter presidents :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2006, 04:26 AM~4816909
> *and what is that supposed to mean?
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2006, 06:26 AM~4816909
> *and what is that supposed to mean?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2006, 04:39 AM~4816932
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

crazy man,aint you supposed to be workin? :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2006, 04:51 AM~4816949
> *crazy man,aint you supposed to be workin? :thumbsup:
> *


I'm working, homie. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so am i at goin crazy


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

join the crazy club while its open and not in str8 jackets! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

BOT.........

AUGUST 12TH, STILL GOING DOWN JUST REORGANIZING IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hes choosin the place now.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

might keep it in Olympia, might move it to Idaho, everything else will stay the same except a few things 

BUT KEVIN IS STILL THE MAN RUNNIN SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmm me go to idaho for a picnic for the club? 
:twak: 
are you tryin to kill me?
or are we keepin it here in town?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

are there any forest preserves? I know you wouldnt go to Portland or Grants Pass, so Olympia might do


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 10 2006, 05:04 AM~4817000
> *might keep it in Olympia, might move it to Idaho, everything else will stay the same except a few things
> 
> BUT KEVIN IS STILL THE MAN RUNNIN SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


Damn Idaho is kinda far.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 10 2006, 05:04 AM~4817000
> *might keep it in Olympia, might move it to Idaho, everything else will stay the same except a few things
> 
> BUT KEVIN IS STILL THE MAN RUNNIN SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


Damn that is kinda far.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I wanna see if Brandy goes for my idea I pitched to her. If so then I'll let everyone know the change


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 10 2006, 04:04 AM~4817000
> *might move it to Idaho
> BUT KEVIN IS STILL THE MAN RUNNIN SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


so what olympia aint good enough or something? :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 10 2006, 10:05 AM~4817428
> *so what olympia aint good enough or something?  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: it was a joke homie :biggrin: 

if we can find a definite place in which we can rent for the day then it will remain there. I get worried about these free places in which is "first come first serve" cuz what happens if another organization gets there first? There is a lot of reworking going on behind the scenes. Until April, all we're saying is the picnic *IS ON* and will go as smoothly as the weather and other things will allow :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 10 2006, 10:33 PM~4824402
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: it was a joke homie :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know it was just fucking witcha


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 11 2006, 09:20 PM~4828763
> *yeah i know it was just fucking witcha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont worry he scared me with that too,then again i woulda told him that he can set it all up and if i make it then i make it.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 11 2006, 10:16 PM~4829644
> *dont worry he scared me with that too,then again i woulda told him that he can set it all up and if i make it then i make it.
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know droopy


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:twak: what was that for?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:ugh: anyone gonna say anything :dunno:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

***ATTENTION ATTENTION***</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*I'm just asking this to everyone, but how would people feel if instead of doing just a street hop we make this BYOG (bring your own grill) and make the hop a competitive hop in which we give that money as prize money and break it into 3 classes?*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

after thought it sounds ok,but i also know that with it being a hop for the main part sounds good,what yall think,


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Here you go DevilDawg......this URL takes you to a website with 60 Washington State recreation park that accepts large groups needing reservations.
You can submit your applications for permits 24-7 with as many parks as you are interested in and lets you know if your event has been accepted IMMEDIATELY..............!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.camis.com/WA/help/default.asp


Or…..if you prefir……you can call this number and do it over the phone instead
Call Reservations Northwest at 1-800-452-5687 to make a reservation:

Parks on the Reservations NW system:
Battle Ground Lake State Park
Bay View State Park
Belfair State Park
Birch Bay State Park
Central Ferry State Park
Chief Timothy State Park
Crow Butte State Park
Dash Point State Park
Deception Pass State Park
Dosewallips State Park
Fort Canby State Park
Fort Ebey State Park
Fort Flagler State Park
Ginkgo/Wanapum State Parks
Grayland Beach State Park
Ike Kinswa State Park
Kanaskat-Palmer State Park
Lake Chelan State Park
Lake Cushman State Park
Lake Easton State Park
Lake Wenatchee State Park
Larrabee State Park
Lincoln Rock State Park
Manchester State Park
Maryhill State Park
Millersylvania State Park
Ocean City State Park
Osoyoos State Park
Pacific Beach State Park
Paradise Point State Park
Pearrygin Lake State Park
Penrose Point State Park
Potholes State Park
Scenic Beach State Park
Seaquest State Park
Sequim Bay State Park
South Whidbey State Park
Spencer Spit State Park
Steamboat Rock State Park
Sun Lakes State Park
Twenty-Five Mile Creek State Park
Twin Harbors State Park
Wenatchee Confluence State Park
Wenberg State Park
Yakima Sportsman State Park

And this address is linked up to all of the "military bases" in Washington that take reservations and support group events: 

http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/1510/wa.html?200613 

Hope this gives you a potential location for your clubs picnic 

 MS


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Feb 13 2006, 04:09 AM~4837719
> *Here you go DevilDawg......this URL takes you to a website with  60 Washington State recreation park that accepts large groups needing reservations.
> You can submit your applications for permits 24-7 with as many parks as you are interested in and lets you know if your event has been accepted IMMEDIATELY..............!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


oh yeah, before I forget

*SECRET SQUIRREL PRODUCTIONS IS THE SHIT* :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 13 2006, 03:05 AM~4837554
> ***ATTENTION ATTENTION**</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>I'm just asking this to everyone, but how would people feel if instead of doing just a street hop we make this BYOG (bring your own grill) and make the hop a competitive hop in which we give that money as prize money and break it into 3 classes?
> *


sounds good. fuck what other people gotta say. if they dont like it then oh well, lets do what we wanna do. i understand we gotta organize it, but some people wont be happy even if you said you'll pay everyone to be there.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

true,but we also not tryin to have the first cc picnic blow chunks


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what exactly is chunks :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 13 2006, 10:18 AM~4838920
> *what exactly is chunks :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

are you serious?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

to blow chunks is to not have anyone show due to it being a byog,and lookin like a bunch of fools standin there bcuz of the planning,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 14 2006, 01:28 AM~4844252
> *to blow chunks is to not have anyone show due to it being a byog,and lookin like a bunch of fools standin there bcuz of the planning,
> *


byog with *$1000.00* to be given away at the hop :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 14 2006, 01:28 AM~4844252
> *to blow chunks is to not have anyone show due to it being a byog,and lookin like a bunch of fools standin there bcuz of the planning,
> *


its damn if you do and damn if you dont. we could throw the money into food and nobody show up, or throw the money into the hop and nobody show. really fucked on both sides if you see it from two different areas


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 13 2006, 11:02 PM~4844470
> *byog with $1000.00 to be given away at the hop :thumbsup:
> *


would that be overall or will that be divided into different categories? and if divided what would be or are the categories?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 14 2006, 11:41 AM~4845793
> *would that be overall or will that be divided into different categories? and if divided what would be or are the categories?
> *


250 for single pump, 350 for double pump, everything else will be put towards food :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

actually thinkin about 200 for a radical hop entry if one shows,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yep, and as you know 3 makes a class


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok here's a tentative flyer layout (NOT)

*Semper Fi C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop*


AUGUST 12TH, 2006
10:00A.M. - 6:00P.M.
RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
LACEY, WASHINGTON


*HOP CLASSES*

Single Pump $300.00
Double Pump $300.00


*HIGHLIGHTS*

3 Legged Race between clubs
Potato Sack Race between clubs
Tug of War between clubs
Raffles throughout the day


*FREE ADMISSION ~ FAMILY ENVIRONMENT ~ FREE DRINKS*


*For More Information, Contact:*

Brandan @ 630-430-5495
Kevin @ 360-359-8616
[email protected]
www.semperficc.i8.com


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 15 2006, 03:35 AM~4851950
> *ok here's a tentative flyer layout (NOT)
> 
> Semper Fi C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop
> ...


so is the food back in like you talked about?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still workin on that detail with the ideas we workin on,not sure i my end yet.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

***UPDATE***</span>

<span style=\'color:black\'>*food is back on the list, so whoever was turned off by the idea of BYOG we will be cooking again. however, you are still invited to bring your own grill if you wish*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

WORKS A LIL BETTER FOR ME,NOT AS MANY MIGRANE PILLS NEEDED.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

stop taking migraine pills, they're killing your brain cells


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what brain cells?


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Most of the time picnics have hop pay-offs from $100-200 as opposed to car shows which offer more like $300-500...........I think you guys should have a:
single pump class-$150
double pump class-$150 
radical class-$150

There must be three vehicles entered in EACH class or no prize$ will be awarded.......that way you will have extra money to buy food for the event.Most picnics charge $5 for an "all you can eat" opportunity as well(post the times you will start and end serving food)plus the raffle(two tickets for a $1 ,etc.)which should be announcing and posting the winners throughout the day.You can also have people bring a certain amount of canned food,clothing,blanket or unwrapped gift in an exchange for a plate of food that you can donate to the NAVY RELIEF ORGANIZATION(for example) which assists all Navy/Marine families in need of ANY kind of support while their spouse is deployed.
I also think you guys should have three trophies--BEST OF SHOW/MOST CLUB MEMBERS/CLUB THAT CAME THE FURTHEST DISTANCE--that can be judged and awarded by and from the SEMPER FI CLUB members themselves.......

Just a couple of more suggestions that have been successful when put to action at the numerous picnics I have attended before !!!!!!!!!!!!!

MS
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Feb 16 2006, 04:34 AM~4858549
> *Most of the time picnics have hop pay-offs from $100-200 as opposed to car shows which offer more like $300-500...........I think you guys should have a:
> single pump class-$150
> double pump class-$150
> ...


if Secret Squirrel says it, then it must me right :biggrin:

I like all those ideas. the $5 for all you can eat can be done. the raffle so far has 1 person committed to donating prizes, hopefully more will by May 1st. Thanks for your help

*IF IT AINT A SECRET SQUIRREL EVENT, ITS JUST ANOTHER SHOW* :biggrin:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Hopefully you meant to say "be right" not "me right" silly goose in the compliment posted above....
Remember D-Dawg......these are ONLY helpful suggestions-to be decided upon by your coordinators and club members first......before becoming official--you know that the LAST THING I am interested in is stepping on other peoples toes........ uffin: uffin: 

You can look at past picnics vs. car show prize amounts under the "Shows & Events topics to verify my statements, which is where I researched my info as well......

I am currently compiling a list of corporations(some related to the motorsports industry and some not)that will donate products for your raffle items so that you can start sending them your proposals.....

MS

PS
I found out what "Semper Fi" means today-it is short for the latin phrase Semper Fidelity meaning-FOREVER LOYAL-a characteristic highly valued as a US Marine!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Feb 16 2006, 05:10 AM~4858621
> *Hopefully you meant to say "be right" not "me right" silly goose in the compliment posted above....
> Remember D-Dawg......these are ONLY helpful suggestions-to be decided upon by your coordinators and club members first......before becoming official--you know that the LAST THING I am interested in is stepping on other peoples toes........ uffin:  uffin:
> 
> ...


so my baby did her research, aint you so sweet :biggrin: 

and yes, I did mean must be right, I'm just tired as fuck and need to go to bed


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

he aint the night owl i am,then again i tend to sleep more than most when i do,thanx for the ideas it leaves room for discussion within the club also.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 05:31 AM~4858639
> *he aint the night owl i am,then again i tend to sleep more than most when i do,thanx for the ideas it leaves room for discussion within the club also.
> *


forward that to Alex and Junior


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

huh


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

forward this thread to Alex


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Some of the companies that have decided to chip in on the raffles, we thank them dearly :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=464700]

[attachmentid=464701]

[attachmentid=464702]


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

The raffle items should primarily come from local businesses-this is best done not over the phone but as a car club(3-4 members wearing club shirts)and actually going together from business- to- business and soliciting items.


The trick is to make sure you bring your event flyers (alot of them so you can leave some with the business if they donate an item), info on how many spectators are expected, their logo advertisement placement and MOST IMPORTANTLY......a receipt book that has the club info and event on it. It is a tax write off for the businesses and they will be more willing to physically give you an item or voucher to you that day if you can provide the donation receipt-on the spot.
Also.....sometimes its easier to suggest they give you a voucher worth a certain amount from their business......that way the person who wins it has to go to their business and "more than likely" will spend more cash on something else as well(its a marketing tactic).

I am compiling a list currently of sponsors that will support club events that do not have a non-profit tax ID and will email them to you by this weekend Brandon......

MS


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

starting to get more and more interesting.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Feb 16 2006, 10:20 AM~4859307
> *The raffle items should primarily come from local businesses-this is best done not over the phone but as a car club(3-4 members wearing club shirts)and actually going together from business- to- business and soliciting items.
> The trick is to make sure you bring your event flyers (alot of them so you can leave some with the business if they donate an item), info on how many spectators are expected, their logo advertisement placement and MOST IMPORTANTLY......a receipt book that has the club info and event on it.  It is a tax write off for the businesses and they will be more willing to physically give you an item or voucher to you that day if you can provide the donation receipt-on the spot.
> Also.....sometimes its easier to suggest they give you a voucher worth a certain amount from their business......that way the person who wins it has to go to their business and "more than likely" will spend more cash on something else as well(its a marketing tactic).
> ...


I'mma marry you someday :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok well she lost me,but thats kinda easy at times.then again she makes a point.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn droopy,you n that face,oh well.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so when we get to see some pix of yo car droopy?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 11:39 PM~4865164
> *so when we get to see some pix of yo car droopy?
> *


When its done. You seen my old caddy?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nope,sorry i aint seen it yet


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 11:44 PM~4865191
> *nope,sorry i aint seen it yet
> *


I dont have a pic of on my labtop, those are at home. I'll try and show you one.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok im patient,yall were patient for the pix of mine,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

aawwwwwww, aint that touching LOL!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:twak: whats up man,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 11:51 PM~4865229
> *ok im patient,yall were patient for the pix of mine,
> *


It will be here soon. I'm having my girl e-mail me it.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey Droopy you guys coming out or what?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i am pretty sure droopy is comin,just curious whos rollin with him.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Most likey rest of the rollerz from Seattle and some from Yakima valley.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet,


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

SUP MY BLACK USMC ******!!!! :biggrin: HAHA.... I GOT UR PM ITS ALL GOOD BRO, U GOT TO DO WUT U GOT 2 DO, JUS REMEBER WUT I SAID TAKE OUT THE WEAK AND KEEP THE REAL RIDERS AND U WILL BE FINE.!!!!  AND OH YEA MY PHONE DIED AFTER U PUT ME ON HOLD SO IF U CALLED I NEVER GOT IT.

WELL TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TOP.!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup cee.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 17 2006, 02:37 AM~4865526
> *SUP MY BLACK USMC ******!!!! :biggrin:  HAHA.... I GOT UR PM ITS ALL GOOD BRO, U GOT TO DO WUT U GOT 2 DO, JUS REMEBER WUT I SAID TAKE OUT THE WEAK AND KEEP THE REAL RIDERS AND U WILL BE FINE.!!!!   AND OH YEA MY PHONE DIED AFTER U PUT ME ON HOLD SO IF U CALLED I NEVER GOT IT.
> 
> WELL TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TOP.!!!!!
> *


you as much of a ****** as I am :roflmao:

I feel ya man, thanks for the pep talk BIGG PUCEE :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 17 2006, 02:52 AM~4865634
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

youre the man kevin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanx


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

less of this :biggrin: this :wave: and this :uh: and more planning 
























:biggrin: j/k
looks like it's going to be a good Q


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 17 2006, 11:37 AM~4867502
> *less of this  :biggrin: this  :wave: and this  :uh: and more planning
> :biggrin: j/k
> looks like it's going to be a good Q
> *


yeah man, we're trying. maybe next year we can do like Majestics and Individuals do and have a Semper Fi / Touch of Reality picnic


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 17 2006, 09:16 AM~4867742
> *yeah man, we're trying. maybe next year we can do like Majestics and Individuals do and have a Semper Fi / Touch of Reality picnic
> *


sorry to much bullshit with doing other things with other clubs. either we do it alone or we don't do it at all. sorry homie no disrespect to semper fi cc.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

I think the Roadmaster's heading out to Lacey this summer :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 17 2006, 12:53 PM~4868894
> *I think the Roadmaster's heading out to Lacey this summer  :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet and no offense taken man its all good.and sounds like a plan junior,you get the wheels back on?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 17 2006, 03:18 PM~4868755
> *sorry to much bullshit with doing other things with other clubs. either we do it alone or we don't do it at all. sorry homie no disrespect to semper fi cc.
> *


it's all good homie, as long as you show up and let me kick your ass in a potato sack race it's all good :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 17 2006, 03:53 PM~4868894
> *I think the Roadmaster's heading out to Lacey this summer  :biggrin:
> *


we throwin a plaque in your ride by the end of summer


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

HE'S BROKE!!! HE CAN'T RUN


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok update on the picnic,we gonna have a hop,and now i really need to find out who all is gonna participate so we can get the lineup setup.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

double pump, single pump, and radical, 3 rides make a class


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:

and thats what i think will make the show this year,but who knows.im up for eatin.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Feb 17 2006, 09:51 PM~4871960
> *HE'S BROKE!!! HE CAN'T RUN
> *


The old man broke his hip.


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 16 2006, 04:09 AM~4858489
> ***UPDATE**</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:black\'>food is back on the list, so whoever was turned off by the idea of BYOG we will be cooking again. however, you are still invited to bring your own grill if you wish
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Feb 16 2006, 05:10 AM~4858621
> *Hopefully you meant to say "be right" not "me right" silly goose in the compliment posted above....
> Remember D-Dawg......these are ONLY helpful suggestions-to be decided upon by your coordinators and club members first......before becoming official--you know that the LAST THING I am interested in is stepping on other peoples toes........ uffin:  uffin:
> 
> ...


he comes and asks most of us. I get a million annoying emails from him asking opinions and shit. tell him to get a life :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 16 2006, 08:25 AM~4858971
> *Some of the companies that have decided to chip in on the raffles, we thank them dearly :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=464700]
> ...


wow, 3 good companies :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 16 2006, 10:53 AM~4859471
> *I'mma marry you someday :biggrin:
> *


you said the same thing to the girl at the gas station the other night :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Feb 17 2006, 02:31 AM~4865495
> *Most likey rest of the rollerz from Seattle and some from Yakima valley.
> *


much love to Rollerz Only :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 17 2006, 02:37 AM~4865526
> *SUP MY BLACK USMC ******!!!! :biggrin:  HAHA.... I GOT UR PM ITS ALL GOOD BRO, U GOT TO DO WUT U GOT 2 DO, JUS REMEBER WUT I SAID TAKE OUT THE WEAK AND KEEP THE REAL RIDERS AND U WILL BE FINE.!!!!   AND OH YEA MY PHONE DIED AFTER U PUT ME ON HOLD SO IF U CALLED I NEVER GOT IT.
> 
> WELL TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TOP.!!!!!
> *


much love to Inspirations :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 17 2006, 11:37 AM~4867502
> *less of this  :biggrin: this  :wave: and this  :uh: and more planning
> :biggrin: j/k
> looks like it's going to be a good Q
> *


I feel ya man. we're trying to keep things under wraps until after Chehalis, then we'll let more information out. but you know since its a picnic its about the same shit you do at other picnics


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 17 2006, 03:18 PM~4868755
> *sorry to much bullshit with doing other things with other clubs. either we do it alone or we don't do it at all. sorry homie no disrespect to semper fi cc.
> *


none taken homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 17 2006, 03:53 PM~4868894
> *I think the Roadmaster's heading out to Lacey this summer  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: join us brother :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Feb 17 2006, 11:51 PM~4871960
> *HE'S BROKE!!! HE CAN'T RUN
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Feb 17 2006, 08:51 PM~4871960
> *HE'S BROKE!!! HE CAN'T RUN
> *


yup yup and the bad thing about that is they just found some other shit wrong about a month ago.


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

sorry to hear that man, i was just havin fun, what's new?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Feb 18 2006, 12:02 PM~4875079
> *sorry to hear that man, i was just havin fun,  what's new?
> *


i'll call ya


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup hustla,and whassup to everyone else.the olds will be on the road REAL soon just ask loridin.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup droopy.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

OMG, Tyler finally wants to hang around us :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 18 2006, 11:25 PM~4878882
> *sup hustla,and whassup to everyone else.the olds will be on the road REAL soon just ask loridin.
> *


ask me what? :dunno:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 18 2006, 03:36 AM~4873418
> *much love to Rollerz Only :thumbsup:
> *


YA THIS IS SEATTLE PRES.OF ROLLERZ WELL ALL BE THERE DEEP AS FUCK TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

wutz up droopy? u goin to the picnic?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicana_@Feb 20 2006, 12:21 AM~4885441
> *wutz up droopy? u goin to the picnic?
> *


I'll be there :biggrin: .


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

ohh kooo koo...let me kno how it is....


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicana_@Feb 20 2006, 12:29 AM~4885477
> *ohh kooo koo...let me kno how it is....
> *


You ain't going? Ain't that your club throwing it?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

she cant make it


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 20 2006, 12:39 AM~4885516
> *she cant make it
> *


Why?


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

yea.... i live in SD and that is FAR FAR away from where itz gonna b at..or else id go


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicana_@Feb 20 2006, 12:40 AM~4885522
> *yea.... i live in SD and that is FAR FAR away from where itz gonna b at..or else id go
> *


Thats cool, I'll go for you. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

she havin me get pix for her too,.


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

thanx guyz!

and hopefully i will see u guyz in VEGAS BABY!! lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

u know it


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

I'll be there too.


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

okie dokie then... i will definately b there....i cant miss that.


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey Im a president of a Model Car Club here in Tacoma and i was wondering if you guys are interested in a model car competition at the show?? If not, me and my club were wonderin if we can bring some tables to setup and show some of our lowrider models?? Thanks for the time - 

-Dan , Plastic Creations M.C.C.


Here are some pics of our rides :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bring em,i have a monte carlo model that i built that i have to finish still but those look killer,as far as a competition im not sure but bring em to show em,i know ill be askin ya questions as im bout to look into buildin another,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Feb 20 2006, 01:44 AM~4885287
> *YA THIS IS SEATTLE PRES.OF ROLLERZ WELL ALL BE THERE DEEP AS FUCK TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT
> *


you're the man homie


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Plastic Creations_@Feb 20 2006, 03:15 AM~4885606
> *Hey Im a president of a Model Car Club here in Tacoma and i was wondering if you guys are interested in a model car competition at the show?? If not, me and my club were wonderin if we can bring some tables to setup and show some of our lowrider models?? Thanks for the time -
> 
> -Dan , Plastic Creations M.C.C.
> ...


get with Vengence about that, sounds good though


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i made a reply.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool beans


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 20 2006, 01:49 AM~4885686
> *you're the man homie
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 20 2006, 12:36 AM~4885650
> *bring em,i have a monte carlo model that i built that i have to finish still but those look killer,as far as a competition im not sure but bring em to show em,i know ill be askin ya questions as im bout to look into buildin another,
> *



Thanks Bro we will be there is there any contact #s i can reach before the show for setup time and where we are setting up thanks here is a pic of what our setup will look like but this show we will have about 20 more cars added to this :biggrin: 
thanks man peace - Plastic Creations M.C.C.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Plastic Creations_@Feb 20 2006, 02:24 PM~4887499
> *Thanks Bro we will be there is there any contact #s i can reach before the show for setup time and where we are setting up thanks here is a pic of what our setup will look like but this show we will have about 20 more cars added to this  :biggrin:
> thanks man peace - Plastic Creations M.C.C.
> *


do you think you can bring that woman that's bent over :biggrin:


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

:0 i wish lol yeah that vendor had some nice lookin women working for them :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

oh damn....i remember this show. it was funny cause there was only 5 cars there.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Plastic Creations_@Feb 20 2006, 08:18 PM~4889327
> *:0  i wish lol yeah that vendor had some nice lookin women working for them  :biggrin:
> *


if you can, get me their contact info and I'll see about getting them hoes there


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 20 2006, 05:41 PM~4889511
> *oh damn....i remember this show. it was funny cause there was only 5 cars there.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh man that was your ride man that was like the tightest ride there!!! :biggrin:
Well it seemed like the only one lol lol


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 20 2006, 06:08 PM~4889639
> *if you can, get me their contact info and I'll see about getting them hoes there
> *


i think they were from Wells Fargo lol :biggrin: :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Plastic Creations_@Feb 20 2006, 09:55 PM~4889962
> *i think they were from Wells Fargo lol  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i think we can find a location for you to setup that will work fine,pm me your number and ill get back at you with more info.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what he said


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Plastic Creations_@Feb 20 2006, 06:55 PM~4889962
> *i think they were from Wells Fargo lol  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: yup they were from Wells Fargo


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn, them girls had ass :thumbsup:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicana_@Feb 20 2006, 02:03 AM~4885361
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


hey wassup


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plastic Creations_@Feb 20 2006, 02:24 PM~4887499
> *Thanks Bro we will be there is there any contact #s i can reach before the show for setup time and where we are setting up thanks here is a pic of what our setup will look like but this show we will have about 20 more cars added to this  :biggrin:
> thanks man peace - Plastic Creations M.C.C.
> *


I C BOOTY

I C BOOTY

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i saw that too,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 22 2006, 03:49 AM~4899942
> *I C BOOTY
> 
> I C BOOTY
> ...



ha ha ha i seen the booty in person. very very nice


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 22 2006, 05:20 PM~4904905
> *ha ha ha i seen the booty in person. very very nice
> *


 :biggrin: Hey look how close i was to those bootys all day long i didnt mind lol :0 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

he makin progress yall be amazed.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 22 2006, 08:20 PM~4904905
> *ha ha ha i seen the booty in person. very very nice
> *


hook a devil dawg up :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Plastic Creations_@Feb 22 2006, 07:20 PM~4906002
> *:biggrin:  Hey look how close i was to those  bootys all day long i didnt mind lol  :0  :cheesy:
> *


yeah i kept going back and forth messing with them but they only wanted to take banking and stuff.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 23 2006, 08:49 PM~4914344
> *yeah i kept going back and forth messing with them but they only wanted to take banking and stuff.
> *


banking :thumbsdown:

booty :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 23 2006, 09:16 PM~4916020
> *banking :thumbsdown:
> 
> booty :thumbsup:
> *


they were hooked on the dude with the BMW for some reason.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

whom is the founder of this club? you guys got big fast congratts.where did it originate?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 24 2006, 12:29 AM~4916119
> *they were hooked on the dude with the BMW for some reason.
> *


BMW :thumbsdown:

DevilDawg :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 24 2006, 12:31 AM~4916133
> *whom is the founder of this club? you guys got big fast congratts.where did it originate?
> *


founder am I the of club. Club origin is this small town out west called San Diego, but since I aint live in San Diego, its Chicago cuz you cant count the time when it started. Thanks Nim, I'm just trynna follow in your footsteps :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dawg founded it and i am the nw region pres,


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

i am only chaptered out but thanks homie that means alot


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanx,i guess.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 24 2006, 01:38 AM~4916725
> *i am only chaptered out but thanks homie that means alot
> *


I know man but you're a great leader. you're my role model big bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sorry, we were having a family moment


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 22 2006, 08:20 PM~4904905
> *ha ha ha i seen the booty in person. very very nice
> *


:worship:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 24 2006, 12:31 AM~4916133
> *whom is the founder of this club? you guys got big fast congratts.where did it originate?
> *


Brandan is the founder, David stepped in and became V.P. and CEO or Semper Fi Productions. Thanks homie. That coming from someone in a higher up club really gives us something to work for and will make us work harder

Majestics & Nimster64 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what they said nim im still kinda new.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Kevin :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just kickin it with big bro,and gettin ready to go to work


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

work on Saturday :thumbsdown:

working on the S10 after 2 years on Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know i would rather be workin on your truck to get it more closer to being ready for some street action again.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah I know. it's gonna be one of those long time projects, but fuck it, I'm down :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just have to take time and work on it when ya can,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

huh :dunno:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 25 2006, 09:36 AM~4925241
> *what they said nim im still kinda new.
> *


but you're cool in my book homie :thumbsup:

no hard feelings homie, just business


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

back to work huh man.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:machinegun:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bite me its my night off,and first time back home in days.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you're too high in fat :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

hey Kevin, do you know all the prizes for the hop or is that something only Brandan knows?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

brandon is the one in charge of the hop part of it,but if i remember right its cash prizes.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yes, cash prizes


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 1 2006, 04:44 AM~4951565
> *yes, cash prizes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
NOTHING TO HOP THIS YEAR! NO MONEY FOR ME!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Mar 1 2006, 11:38 PM~4957291
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> NOTHING TO HOP THIS YEAR! NO MONEY FOR ME!
> *


  come for the food


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 1 2006, 03:55 AM~4951294
> *brandon is the one in charge of the hop part of it,but if i remember right its cash prizes.
> *


Ok just wondering


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 01:51 AM~4958089
> * come for the food
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

geek :ugh:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup yall.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Mar 1 2006, 08:38 PM~4957291
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> NOTHING TO HOP THIS YEAR! NO MONEY FOR ME!
> *


ha ha ha the only switch you know how to hit is a light switch............




























j/k
:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 2 2006, 09:02 PM~4963475
> *ha ha ha the only switch you know how to hit is a light switch............
> j/k
> :biggrin:
> *


that sounds for me too :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats why im the club swtichman for the hopper.:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

true.


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 3 2006, 12:28 AM~4964820
> *thats why im the club swtichman for the hopper.:biggrin:
> *


:wave:

congrats on the new member in Oregon


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

**Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
**ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**



RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
AUGUST 12TH, 2006
10:00A.M. - 6:00P.M.
LACEY, WASHINGTON


**HOP CLASSES**

Single Pump Hop $200.00 Ca$h
Double Pump Hop $200.00 Ca$h
Radical Hop $200.00 Ca$h


**HIGHLIGHTS**

3 Legged Race between clubs
Potato Sack Race between clubs
Tug of War between clubs
Raffles throughout the day


FREE ADMISSION ~ FAMILY ENVIRONMENT ~ FREE DRINKS 


**For More Information, Contact**

Brandan @ 630-430-5495
Kevin @ 360-359-8616
[email protected]
www.semperficc.i8.com 



**ALL MEDIA WELCOME**​


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed welcome the new member.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 3 2006, 06:11 AM~4966502
> ***Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
> **ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**
> RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
> ...


What about the food?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

food is free,if you wanna bring some thin else also feel free,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2006, 01:17 AM~4973860
> *food is free,if you wanna bring some thin else also feel free,
> *


What are you guys Bar-B-Qing?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

burgers,dogs,and some chicken of course.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what he said


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 3 2006, 08:11 AM~4966502
> ***Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
> **ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**
> RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
> ...


thats right, show them haters wassup :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Mar 4 2006, 03:21 AM~4973877
> *What are you guys Bar-B-Qing?
> *


BBQ Droopy :biggrin: jk

what Kevin said


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

T T T


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I might just have to roll over for this


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 4 2006, 04:34 PM~4975942
> *I might just have to roll over for this
> *


you my homie, you dont show up I'mma show up at your crib and throw dirty diapers on your car :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint drivin the getaway car on that one.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

someone better


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hell no jacky aint drivin :biggrin: how bout d


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

D gets too emotional


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

startin to look like you stuck with me drivin then huh :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

HELL NO DITCHMASTER


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 5 2006, 01:00 AM~4978568
> *D gets too emotional
> *


FUCK YOU B :angry:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 5 2006, 07:54 AM~4979439
> *HELL NO DITCHMASTER
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 5 2006, 01:37 PM~4980367
> *FUCK YOU B :angry:
> *


not you monkey fucker, Davina :uh:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

cool.... i'll see ya there........ cant wait..... :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 5 2006, 03:13 PM~4980852
> *cool.... i'll see ya there........ cant wait..... :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 5 2006, 05:54 AM~4979439
> *HELL NO DITCHMASTER
> *


hey that truck was already totaled,so that didnt matter,and i didnt damage it anyways,:twak: :angry: and i was talkin bout hustla for the driver,unless you wanna be seen speedin off on a 3 wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 6 2006, 12:26 AM~4983839
> *hey that truck was already totaled,so that didnt matter,and i didnt damage it anyways,:twak:  :angry: and i was talkin bout hustla for the driver,unless you wanna be seen speedin off on a 3 wheel. :biggrin:
> *


I want Davina as the getaway driver :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 5 2006, 02:27 PM~4980593
> *not you monkey fucker, Davina :uh:
> *


that girl got some big tittays :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

uh huh that she does,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I knew someone would agree with me


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

Davina? yeah her new nickname should be KFC, cuz she got some finger lickin good breast and thighs :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hell yeah,i wanna play with her in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

that's my chew toy :twak:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 7 2006, 03:58 PM~4995456
> *that's my chew toy :twak:
> *


u got Amber


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what i was thinkin


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

FUCK YOU BITCHES


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nah ill let amber take care of that,:biggrin: or davina for me.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

both are mine, they like taller men


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 8 2006, 05:23 PM~5004895
> *both are mine, they like taller men
> *


damn so this mean i have a chance....... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats bcuz they aint had me yet.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 9 2006, 08:39 PM~5013034
> *damn so this mean i have a chance....... :biggrin:
> *


you can have Amber, Davina is mine :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if i were to go for amber the hopper would get initiated the right way :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 10 2006, 05:40 AM~5017136
> *you can have Amber, Davina is mine :biggrin:
> *


pic please


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 10 2006, 07:30 PM~5021504
> *pic please
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey thats divvyne,she the homegirl,show us davina


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 11 2006, 09:47 AM~5024877
> *hey thats divvyne,she the homegirl,show us davina
> *


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

CHEA I KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wanna play with both of them.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2006, 10:41 PM~5036054
> *i wanna play with both of them.
> *


go ahead, I got Robin :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know and you better keep this one or...... :twak: :twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm trying homie. You just like her cuz she's the same height as you :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

***Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
**ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**



RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
AUGUST 12TH, 2006
10:00A.M. - 6:00P.M.
LACEY, WASHINGTON


**HOP CLASSES**

Single Pump Hop $200.00 Ca$h
Double Pump Hop $200.00 Ca$h
Radical Hop $200.00 Ca$h


**HIGHLIGHTS**

3 Legged Race between clubs
Potato Sack Race between clubs
Tug of War between clubs
Raffles throughout the day


FREE ADMISSION ~ FAMILY ENVIRONMENT ~ FREE DRINKS 


**For More Information, Contact**

Brandan @ 630-430-5495
Kevin @ 360-359-8616
[email protected]
www.semperficc.i8.com 



**ALL MEDIA WELCOME**​*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 06:31 AM~5044987
> *I'm trying homie. You just like her cuz she's the same height as you :biggrin:
> *



just remember that you are surrounded by ppl shorter than you and theres more of us than you.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IS THERE A FWD CLASS??LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey now,you know my car aint no fwd,brandon you might wanna get the s-10 out so theyll stop pickin on you so much,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

baldy doesnt bother anyone :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 22 2005, 12:00 AM~4253646
> *ok guys you know i was plannin a get together,well now its official,
> 
> ITS THE SEMPER FI NW PICNIC
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: devildogggg


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 15 2006, 06:56 AM~5051866
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: devildogggg
> *


yo homie, you gonna have to bring the Texas crew for this one :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 15 2006, 05:07 AM~5051878
> *yo homie, you gonna have to bring the Texas crew for this one :biggrin:
> *


wish I could still stuck in camp lejeune a waiting release to go home coming back Iraq.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 11 2006, 10:45 AM~5025550
> *
> *



Nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 15 2006, 07:21 AM~5051892
> *wish I could still stuck in camp lejeune a waiting release to go home coming back Iraq.
> *


what unit they got you stuck in at LeJeune?


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 14 2006, 04:32 PM~5047521
> *hey now,you know my car aint no fwd,brandon you might wanna get the s-10 out so theyll stop pickin on you so much,
> *


Brandan has no interests in fixing the S Dime. That truck belonged to his dad and he doesnt want to do anything to it to destroy the memories. Brandan is going through a lot with this being the anniversary of losing Sasha so he is not in his right state of mind right now to do anything, so until April I am taking over his role as President.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 14 2006, 01:32 PM~5047521
> *hey now,you know my car aint no fwd,brandon you might wanna get the s-10 out so theyll stop pickin on you so much,
> *


A S-10? DO IT FOR YOUR POPS


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 15 2006, 02:40 PM~5053830
> *A S-10? DO IT FOR YOUR POPS
> *


Call him bro. Brandan looks up to you and maybe you could convince him to. All the S Dime needs is the rims and paint, everything else has been done, but he just doesnt know how to finish it off.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i been workin on tryin to get him to work on the s-10,and ill have to drop him a line on that also,and that is a good idea to do it for your dad man,

thanx hustla you know where to get my number.


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 16 2006, 03:10 AM~5058242
> *i been workin on tryin to get him to work on the s-10,and ill have to drop him a line on that also,and that is a good idea to do it for your dad man,
> 
> thanx hustla you know where to get my number.
> *


Thanks Kevin, I'll grab it from B-Nub.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FAMILY AND LOWRIDING MERGE THE TWO DOG!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 16 2006, 02:45 PM~5062198
> *FAMILY AND LOWRIDING MERGE THE TWO DOG!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll think about it, but it aint on the table yet


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey brandon if i can merge it with me n my brother than you can do it with the s-10


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

like I said, I'll think about it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats all i ask.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup junior.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

to the top for the picnic.


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup man,you bringin the malibu over this way this year?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so any ideas on who all is comin out?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

let me show you how to do it:


SEMPER FI PICNIC ROLL CALL


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

we will be there


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll be there


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok so thats about 15 so far


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

where you get 15 from?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

wheres brandan been? :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

brandon is on the road drivin semi,so its me n hustla pretty much to run the club as david is in iraq, 

that figure is with ppl from here that i have been told is comin.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

brandon is back home he will be on here shortly..... ty ill be callin you soon.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

bizzump


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

like i said.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup 509


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup ty


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

chillin, just got home from my buddies and bowlin tonight


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 8 2006, 09:11 PM~5206044
> *whassup 509
> *


in tha lab,..try'n to stay on top


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

about the same here just workin on designin my setup.

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

brandon, finally started on the interior, heres a couple pics of the front drivers side door, the rest are bout done, ill prolly just have the doors done and some side trim done before the show tho, than once i can get into the paint booth itll be gettin painted :cheesy: and in the pic it looks like its black and blue, but its really black and purple, im doin it all black and purple 

[attachmentid=531246]
[attachmentid=531247]


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

that looks filthy :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed that looks sick ty.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy: that was my first time ever doin n e interior work... i just finished up all the door panels tonight, the last one i ran a lil short but its stayin that way until i finish the rest than ill redo that door... i should be ordering my purple carpet in the next 2 weeks or so..  than i still have to wait to get into the paint booth to get it painted, but a wait will be good since its free


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that is indeed a very good price,free is always better.lookin good homie.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2006, 08:41 AM~5219015
> *that is indeed a very good price,free is always better.lookin good homie.
> *


well free to get all the prep and it painted and the time and shit, but i just gotta buy the paint  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i would have to buy the materials if i wanted a paint job over here.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2006, 09:17 AM~5219307
> *i would have to buy the materials if i wanted a paint job over here.
> *


what ya gettin painted than


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its gonna be lappis blue shimrin when i get it painted.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2006, 09:23 AM~5219350
> *its gonna be lappis blue shimrin when i get it painted.
> *


:thumbsup: im doin the lincoln black on bottom to the body line than purple on top of the body line, and after its painted ima order these rims  
[attachmentid=533741]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

with black spokes right?

looks good and sounds killer man.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2006, 02:49 PM~5221266
> *with black spokes right?
> 
> looks good and sounds killer man.
> *


no, just like them


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

wake up tyler you been m.i.a


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin forward to seein yall at the picnic.


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT for Semper Fi, hope the picnic cracks off


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

AY CHUCKY IT'S JORGE I'LL BE OUT THERE HOMIE HAVE TO KEEP THE CROWD GOING YOU KNOW HOW I DO...........


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoloRyder_@May 30 2006, 01:39 PM~5520859
> *AY CHUCKY IT'S JORGE I'LL BE OUT THERE HOMIE HAVE TO KEEP THE CROWD GOING YOU KNOW HOW I DO...........
> *


ahhh shit,whassup homie,just remember its a dry event(no alcohol)i dont think youll need it though homie,are you bringin the cutlass homie?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 31 2006, 11:09 PM~5530909
> *just remember its a dry event(no alcohol)
> *


damn nothing like bbq and beer


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

again theres alot of minors around and i cant take the chance of some of em gettin ahold of some and tellin the cops we gave it to em.but what you sneek in yo ride is on you.


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 1 2006, 06:07 PM~5534724
> *again theres alot of minors around and i cant take the chance of some of em gettin ahold of some and tellin the cops we gave it to em.but what you sneek in yo ride is on you.
> *


B aint gonna like that statement :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

true but like i said before its on the person that brings it in they car,just as long as it stays in there its all good.






hit me up homie


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

replyed.....


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

replied again


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## SMILEY 71 (Mar 15, 2006)

What happened to this picnic? I never heard about it- was it cancelled? Where are the pics?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah it was cancelled......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i was in a wreck shortly before the date for the picnic so we had to cancel it.....


----------

